# Shaolin or Animal Style schools near Sacramento, California??



## amishman (Aug 22, 2007)

I have not had much luck finding any schools that teach Shaolin based martial arts near Sacramento California area.  Anyone here know of any?  I found a couple, Choy Li Fut schools, but I feel their prices for classes are real high per month ($200).  I am interested in animal styles and Shoalin martial arts always have many in their training.  I am not familiar with non Shaolin based schools that offer animal styles but if there are, and near Sacramento, let me know.

Thanks in advance.

Tom


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 22, 2007)

Choy lay fut is a good method, who are the teachers, are they connected to Tat Mau Wong?

$200 a month does seem high, I agree.  But if the instruction is good, it's a very good method, and does have some internal five animals material.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't have a comparison on pricing for that area, but I concur with FC, CLF is a good system as well, provided the instruction is legit.


----------



## amishman (Aug 22, 2007)

One of the schools, actually 3 of them, all owned by  			Sifu - Alan Hubbard.  He has 3 schools around the Sacramento area.  $180 per month.  The other school, did not tell me the owners name, so don't know.  They were not listed on the Choy Li Fut web site.  They wanted $225 per month.  Add fuel mileage and I am well over $300.  Too much for me.

tom


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 22, 2007)

amishman said:


> One of the schools, actually 3 of them, all owned by             Sifu - Alan Hubbard. He has 3 schools around the Sacramento area. $180 per month. The other school, did not tell me the owners name, so don't know. They were not listed on the Choy Li Fut web site. They wanted $225 per month. Add fuel mileage and I am well over $300. Too much for me.
> 
> tom


 
That is a chunck of change, even for California.  I don't know anything about Alan Hubbard.

Do you actually live in Sacramento, or outside in one of the other cities?  Are you too far to travel to San Francisco?  There's a lot of good schools here, but it would be a real commute to do so...


----------



## amishman (Aug 22, 2007)

I am up in the foothills about an hour drive to Sacramento.  SF would be like a 3.5 hour drive for me one way.  Too much.  <grin>

Sacramento is as far as I can go.  Prefer closer of course but figuring Sac is the major area here, that is where I would be luckiest.

tom


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, I don't know what to suggest.  Good luck, tho!


----------

